# Positive test turns negative, then positive again...?



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

I am nearing the end of my 2WW after FET using 2 embryos, both with assisted hatching. This is my 4th go in total, following 2 unsuccessful fresh IVF's and 1 other FET. 

On day 3 after 3DT I had the tinest bit of pink spotting - I assumed this was too early for implantation, and that it was probably just a scratch from the transfer or something. 

On day 8 after 3DT I couldn't help myself, tested and got the faintest line on a 10mui internet cheapie stick. 3 of them in fact!

On day 9 past 3DT I got a similar, very faint line, no darker that the day previous. 

On day 10 past 3DT I used a FRER which showed a line, not very dark, but clear enough to see without squinting. Problem is, I also used a IC test, and that was now stark white - negative.

I assumed because the FRER can be more sensitive, that my HCG levels were reducing and this was another chemical pregnancy.

Today is 13 days past a 3DT and I used another FRER and it is a clear positive, although the line is only the tiniest fraction darker than on day 10. I was too scared to use another IC. 

I am wondering, if it is possible that the embryos implanted at different times, the early one providing the early positive, but that it didn't last, and possibly the second embryo is now growing?! 

I can't otherwise explain the negative IC, unless of course the FRER is just ridiculously sensitive and I still have a HCG level of less than 10iui following the chemical. 

So I suppose what I am asking is - do you think this is possible? and also, do you think my FRER test looks promising for 13 days past the 3DT?  

The top test is 13 days past 3DT.
The bottom test is 10 days past 3DT and the day I got the negative IC. 

Please help!! 

PS I will upload photo if someone tells me how?!!


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun,

My clinic advised me to use clear blue digital for this very reason, it gives you a clear answer and doesn't vary depending on how concentrated your urine is. 

Go and buy one and good luck! 
xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

It's possible that you had a dud IC, I have had a few (although not in the current batch!). I'd be more confident with the FRER result as they're a lot more reliable. Not sure if it'll help but my FRER's didn't get darker til about 13dp 5dt. Fingers crossed  

K x


----------



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello, 
Thanks so much for replying - means such a lot when I am literally pulling my hair out!!

When I got home from work last night, I tested on the IC's and for some reason an OPK as this was all I had in the cupboard. 

The IC's had the faintest line, perhaps the tiniest fraction darker than on days 8 and 9, but the OPK was a positive - the line was darker than the control which I've read is a positive test?! 

Today - first thing I tested again on IC's and the lines were fainter despite it being first morning urine.

I keep feeling like af is about to start, but then the feeling passes. 

Luckily for you all (and for my sanity) I have just had blood taken, and so should know one way or another by the end of today. 

Thanks for bearing with me!


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I got worried about my tests being faint as I was using FMU. One day I decided to do a test in the afternoon and it was noticeably darker than the morning one. My IC's only started getting dark last weekend. FX you get good news when your bloods come back 

K x


----------



## emmyloop (Mar 16, 2011)

Just had the call - hcg level 129!!!! I'm pregnant!!

Never thought I'd be able to say those words!! really really hoping it stays with me. 

Thanks so much for your replies!! 

 xx


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Congratulations, hope you have a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Brilliant news  Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

just been following your post, well done and good luck xx


----------

